# netoÏage du mac



## koin ! (23 Juillet 2005)

Salut,

deux questions ou que je ne sais pas ou les poser alors je les pose à vos pieds ici :

1/ où qu'elle est la legende pour comprendre ce que c que les points disco, les differents petits machin en dessous du nom des gens...je cherche je cherche mais c expliqué nul par...

2/ un mac en général c blanc. Jusque là ok. Le blanc c salissant, tjs ok ? Bon un mac genre ibook, ça reste toujrs alumé, alors comment on fait pour le nettoyer : les touches, le machin ou kon mets les doights dessus, tout ça ça dvient sale.... Ou alors faut l'eteindre completement...
Vous faites comment vous alors ? (grands sondage nationale donnant lieu à un tirage au sort et pour le quel vous pouvez gagner un porte avion nucleaire...)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> deux questions ou que je ne sais pas ou les poser alors je les pose à vos pieds ici :
> 
> ...



1) *cf ici...*


----------



## koin ! (23 Juillet 2005)

merci m'sieur, 
mais c quoi cette histoire de "coup de boule" que je vois sur un autre message ?
et c quoi le petit paneau avec un point d'esclamation que vous arborez dans votre profil ?
Et comment qu'on fait pour faire un lien du genre "ici" et on clic dessu et on y va comment par magie ?
Et dernière question peut etre impertinante et qui va me couter de points disco heheheh, ces points ça sert à quoi à par se flater l'ego entre vieux membres ?.... (hoooooo)


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (23 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> merci m'sieur,
> mais c quoi cette histoire de "coup de boule" que je vois sur un autre message ?
> et c quoi le petit paneau avec un point d'esclamation que vous arborez dans votre profil ?
> Et comment qu'on fait pour faire un lien du genre "ici" et on clic dessu et on y va comment par magie ?
> Et dernière question peut etre impertinante et qui va me couter de points disco heheheh, ces points ça sert à quoi à par se flater l'ego entre vieux membres ?.... (hoooooo)



Salut,

si je ne me trompe pas : 
1) les "coups de boule" et les points disco, c'est presque la même chose. L'un est la conséquence de l'autre : tu mets un "coup de boule", car on clique sur la boule située à côté du panneau avec le point d'exclamation, et tu donnes des points disco ;
enchaînement fabuleux de ma part hop hop, 
2) le panneau avec le point d'exclamation permet de signaler aux admins du forum un message hors-charte. Laisse glisser ta souris dessus quelques secondes et tu comprendras certainement...
3) faire un lien est ultra-simple, quand on le sait, je le reconnais : tu cliques sur le bouton de la barre représentant une planète et deux anneaux enlacés : une fenêtre apparaît et tu rentres le fameux "ici", ok, puis tu copies/colles le lien du genre : réponses à tes questions dans la faq, ICI  
4) les points semblent servir à ce que tu me flattes l'égo, même si je ne suis pas un vieux membre, et en même temps, tu feras d'une pierre deux coups puisque tu me flatteras et tu utiliseras les "coups de boule"  Là, en bas de mon pseudo, à gauche, la chtite planète, MERCI


----------



## koin ! (23 Juillet 2005)

merci pour tes réponses mais je dois etre bigleux je vois pas de ptite planètes au anneaux entrelacées (hummm les coquins...)


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (23 Juillet 2005)

Et là, tu ne la vois toujours pas ?


----------



## clochelune (28 Juillet 2005)

ah super, je m'interrogeais sur ces points disco, pensant que c'étaient des poins de "bonne réputation" mais le lien qui explique ça a plus d'humour que ma pensée là-dessus ;-)

je vois aussi la planète enlacée, je tenterai un jour d'insérer un lien avec... car nouvelle ici, mon imac G5 n'arrivera que vers septembre... je suis impatiente (d'autant qu'avant mon fichu PC que je refile à la mère, j'avais un emac 8.5 couleur framboise, donc pas trop salissant ;-) j'aurais bien aimé d'ailleurs revoir ces couleurs pétantes ! enfin l'emac finit ses jours dans la classe de mon frangin, pour ses élèves de CP (j'espère qu'ensuite ils voudront passer au mac !)

bonne journée à toutes et tous !


----------



## koin ! (28 Juillet 2005)

En parlant de framboise, vous avez tous totalement occulté une partie essentielle de mon message : commetn fait vous pour que votre mac blanc...le reste ?.....

Si non ne vous gener par pour flater mon ego et me donner des ptits points ;-)

cordialement


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juillet 2005)

Trouvé sur l'Apple Store 


*Kit de nettoyage iKlear pour iPod, iBook et PowerBook*

      Ôtez les traces de doigts et la poussière de votre iPod, iBook ou PowerBook.

*Prix: Eur 24,95*

                                                               Expédié sous:
5 jours









 

 









iPod tire un parti optimal du kit de nettoyage iKlear pour iPod, qui élimine les traces de graisse et de doigts tout en nettoyant et en protégeant le panneau avant et les commandes en acrylique transparent, l'écran LCD et la face arrière chromée.


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juillet 2005)

Et ça aussi...


*Kit de nettoyage d&#8217;écrans iClean Monster (modèle familial)*

 iClean vous permet de préserver la qualité d&#8217;affichage exceptionnelle de l&#8217;écran de votre PowerBook, moniteur plat Apple, iPod ou appareil photo numérique.

*Prix: Eur 24,95*

                                                               Expédié sous:
2 - 4 jours









 

 






*Améliorez l&#8217;éclat de votre écran.
*L&#8217;écran de votre ordinateur de bureau ou de votre portable, caméscope, appareil photo numérique ou iPod a été conçu pour produire de formidables graphismes à des résolutions élevées. iClean préserve l&#8217;intégrité de votre écran. Utilisez iClean et son chiffon spécial en micro-fibres pour nettoyer vos écrans électroniques en douceur sans les rayer.

*Le gel liquide iClean ne coule pas.
*Contrairement aux autres nettoyants pour vitres, iClean ne s&#8217;introduit pas dans les composants électroniques de vos appareils. En outre, la solution iClean contient un polymère spécial qui protège votre écran, tout en réduisant l&#8217;électricité statique qui attire la poussière.

*Nettoyez vos écrans en toute sécurité.
*La formule sans ammoniaque et sans alcool d&#8217;iClean nettoie votre écran sans endommager son revêtement de protection. Elle élimine la poussière, les impuretés et les traces de doigt, de sorte que vos écrans sont aussi propres et brillants que possible.

*Du PowerBook à l&#8217;iMac, en passant par les moniteurs plats Apple et iPod.
*Le kit de voyage iClean contient deux petites bouteilles d&#8217;iClean et un chiffon spécial en micro-fibres qui vous permettront de protéger vos écrans électroniques portables contre la poussière, les tâches et toute sorte de trace.

*Essayez iClean, vous n&#8217;en reviendrez pas !*
Nettoyant pour écrans iClean modèle familial: 1 flacon de 200 ml chacun

*Configuration requise*
 Tout écran


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juillet 2005)

Et enfin si tu te balades:

*Kit de nettoyage d&#8217;écrans iClean Monster (modèle de voyage)*

      iClean vous permet de préserver la qualité d&#8217;affichage exceptionnelle de l&#8217;écran de votre PowerBook, moniteur plat Apple, iPod ou appareil photo numérique.

*Prix: Eur 14,95*

                                                               Expédié sous:
2 - 4 jours









 

 






*Améliorez l&#8217;éclat de votre écran.
*L&#8217;écran de votre ordinateur de bureau ou de votre portable, caméscope, appareil photo numérique ou iPod a été conçu pour produire de formidables graphismes à des résolutions élevées. iClean préserve l&#8217;intégrité de votre écran. Utilisez iClean et son chiffon spécial en micro-fibres pour nettoyer vos écrans électroniques en douceur sans les rayer.

*Le gel liquide iClean ne coule pas.
*Contrairement aux autres nettoyants pour vitres, iClean ne s&#8217;introduit pas dans les composants électroniques de vos appareils. En outre, la solution iClean contient un polymère spécial qui protège votre écran, tout en réduisant l&#8217;électricité statique qui attire la poussière.

*Nettoyez vos écrans en toute sécurité.
*La formule sans ammoniaque et sans alcool d&#8217;iClean nettoie votre écran sans endommager son revêtement de protection. Elle élimine la poussière, les impuretés et les traces de doigt, de sorte que vos écrans sont aussi propres et brillants que possible.

*Du PowerBook à l&#8217;iMac, en passant par les moniteurs plats Apple et iPod.
*Le kit de voyage iClean contient deux petites bouteilles d&#8217;iClean et un chiffon spécial en micro-fibres qui vous permettront de protéger vos écrans électroniques portables contre la poussière, les tâches et toute sorte de trace.

*Essayez iClean, vous n&#8217;en reviendrez pas !*
Nettoyant pour écrans iClean : 2 flacons de 45 ml chacun

*Configuration requise*
 Tout écran


----------



## koin ! (28 Juillet 2005)

houuuulllllla !!! bravo et merci
cher etudiant vous comblez d'aise mes attentes.....


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (28 Juillet 2005)

Certes, mais pour nettoyer l'architecture blanche intérieure/extérieure ?


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juillet 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais pour nettoyer l'architecture blanche intérieure/extérieure ?


Ca marche aussi a priori


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

y'a de vraies fées du logis sur mac gé, dites-moi


----------



## marlou (28 Juillet 2005)

Bon, super les produits dédiés mais c'est cher et le nettoyage de nos machines peut etre plus poussé;
j'ai passé 5 mois en afrique, j'aimerai nettoyer à fond mon powerbook, quelqu'un connait-il un tutorial pour tout nettoyer en bidouillant sans iclear, inet, ieurosparicilesbonseuros
Si rien n'existe, pourquoi ne pas galériser quelques photos pour ne plus galérer? 
Est-il conseillé de démonter le clavier de temps en temps?


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

le truc le plus efficace que j'utilise régulièrement : chiffon doux légèrement humide pour passer un coup un peu partout en frottant (pas trop fort, sur l'écran) et le mec chiffon mais en version séche pour passer derrière 

Ça marche du tonnerre.

Pour la poussière (clavier, etc.), du dust-off fera l'affaire (bombe à air comprimé). Dans le même ordre d'idée : une poire à lavement mais faut plus de poigne


----------



## NightWalker (28 Juillet 2005)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> ... je suis impatiente (d'autant qu'avant mon fichu PC que je refile à la mère, j'avais un emac 8.5 couleur framboise, donc pas trop salissant ;-) j'aurais bien aimé d'ailleurs revoir ces couleurs pétantes !



clochelune... ton bonheur se trouve là...   :love:


----------



## marlou (28 Juillet 2005)

alors là.....trop fort les couleurs!!
je vais nettoyer mon mac avec vos conseils..et peut etre le repeindre avant de le fourguer aux CP (bonne synthèse des posts non?)
Pour en revenir au voeu de clochelune de voir les anciens dudit CP d'etre des fans du mac, ça marchera peut etre mieux qu'avec les ados qui ralent pour ce qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire comme leurs copains sur PC (si ils savaient...)


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

marlou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, super les produits dédiés mais c'est cher et le nettoyage de nos machines peut etre plus poussé;
> j'ai passé 5 mois en afrique, j'aimerai nettoyer à fond mon powerbook, quelqu'un connait-il un tutorial pour tout nettoyer en bidouillant sans iclear, inet, ieurosparicilesbonseuros
> Si rien n'existe, pourquoi ne pas galériser quelques photos pour ne plus galérer?
> Est-il conseillé de démonter le clavier de temps en temps?



Bonsoir,

Je nettoie mon iMac G4 avec du savon liquide (ménager) Quelques gouttes sur une éponge bien essorée, rinçage pareil, et après séchage avec chiffon doux qui n' épluche pas.
Pour le clavier: aspirateur avec petite brosse en entretien.
Pour un nettoyage plus approfondie: démonter les touches a l'aide d'un tournevis (si, si c'est très facile) Auparavant les prendre en photo pour les remonter correctement! Nettoyer à sec la base du clavier avec chiffon micropore. Pour les touches je les mets dans une eau savonneuse, rinçage, et bien faire secher!! 

P.S.: Ne faites surtout pas secher au seche-cheveux, les touches fondent! Moi, ça m'a couté un nouveau clavier!


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je nettoie mon iMac G4 avec du savon liquide (ménager)



Pas un bon conseil : les produits qui sont contenus là-dedans ne sont pas très potes avec les plastiques... D'autant que de l'eau donne des résultats similaires, à moins d'utiliser son mac dans son jardin boueux  



			
				katelijn a dit:
			
		

> P.S.: Ne faites surtout pas secher au seche-cheveux, les touches fondent! Moi, ça m'a couté un nouveau clavier!



Hum, drôle d'idée... nota : l'électronique devrait moyennement apprécier, aussi 

un seul conseil : humidifier *légérement.

*Et laissez vivre vos ordis...


----------



## katelijn (29 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pas un bon conseil : les produits qui sont contenus là-dedans ne sont pas très potes avec les plastiques... D'autant que de l'eau donne des résultats similaires, à moins d'utiliser son mac dans son jardin boueux



Ça fait trois ans que je le nettoie comme ça, il est impeccable. 




			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum, drôle d'idée... nota : l'électronique devrait moyennement apprécier, aussi
> 
> un seul conseil : humidifier *légérement.
> 
> *Et laissez vivre vos ordis...



Tu n'as pas bien lu, j'ai auparavant démontée les touches, donc l'électronique ne souffre pas. Il est évident qu'il ne faut pas remonter les touches encore humides!
 

P.S.: Les lunettes je ne les nettoie pas avec des produits achetés chez l'opticien, moi j'utilise du produit vaisselle


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (29 Juillet 2005)

Salut,

Perso, j'ai un ibook G4, et ce qui m'ennuie le plus, c'est que ma station de travail n'est pas à une hauteur optimale pour la frappe sur le clavier. Du coup, mes mains se posent régulièrement sur les plastiques, et avec l'été qui est là, bonjour la transpi ! Mes plastiques ont donc tendance à foncer. Alors, à part acheter une autre station de travail  quelqu'un peut me dire comment nettoyer ce rontudju d'auréole sombre ? (Savon ne fonctionne pas, l'eau claire non plus)
Et puis, j'ai un peu peur d'ouvrir mon clavier pour pschiter de l'aérosol...


----------



## AntoineD (29 Juillet 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Perso, j'ai un ibook G4, et ce qui m'ennuie le plus, c'est que ma station de travail n'est pas à une hauteur optimale pour la frappe sur le clavier. Du coup, mes mains se posent régulièrement sur les plastiques, et avec l'été qui est là, bonjour la transpi ! Mes plastiques ont donc tendance à foncer. Alors, à part acheter une autre station de travail  quelqu'un peut me dire comment nettoyer ce rontudju d'auréole sombre ? (Savon ne fonctionne pas, l'eau claire non plus)
> Et puis, j'ai un peu peur d'ouvrir mon clavier pour pschiter de l'aérosol...



Salut !

Pour les traces, si l'eau ne marche pas... bon. Essaie de l'alcool. Pas de la sangria, hien !  Celui qu'on trouve en pharmacie... 

Quant à l'aérosol : jamais de la vie !!! Seulement de la bombe à air comprimé ! Et attention à l'orientation : celle-ci doit rester droite, sinon tu risques de geler des composants (ce qui serait pas top).


----------



## AntoineD (30 Juillet 2005)

j'avais préconisé une solution pour le nettoyage du mac, et je me rends compte que c'est ni plus ni moins ce que préconise Apple


----------



## Tox (30 Juillet 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Perso, j'ai un ibook G4, et ce qui m'ennuie le plus, c'est que ma station de travail n'est pas à une hauteur optimale pour la frappe sur le clavier. Du coup, mes mains se posent régulièrement sur les plastiques, et avec l'été qui est là, bonjour la transpi ! Mes plastiques ont donc tendance à foncer. Alors, à part acheter une autre station de travail  quelqu'un peut me dire comment nettoyer ce rontudju d'auréole sombre ? (Savon ne fonctionne pas, l'eau claire non plus)
> Et puis, j'ai un peu peur d'ouvrir mon clavier pour pschiter de l'aérosol...



Le tuyau a déjà été donné par quelqu'un sur le forum : gomme magique Meister Proper.

Le résultat est carrément bluffant.  Alors, surtout, n'allez pas chercher plus loin !


----------



## TheraBylerm (31 Juillet 2005)

C'est marrant, tout ca me rappelle une discussion sur les maniaques du PowerBook, mais en plus blanc... ;-)


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Août 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Le tuyau a déjà été donné par quelqu'un sur le forum : gomme magique Meister Proper.
> 
> Le résultat est carrément bluffant.  Alors, surtout, n'allez pas chercher plus loin !



aucun résultat (si ce n'est allemand) sur le net, je me renseignerai sur cette gomme magique à la FNAC. Merci du tuyau.

Et pour le touch pad ? Il se lustre et devient moins lisse et doux au toucher (je suis un peu chiant je sais)


----------



## vincmyl (5 Août 2005)

J'utilise iClean et c'est pas mal


----------



## hunjord (5 Août 2005)

En tous les cas il faut signaler en toute franchise et humilité que le matériel Apple est beaucoup moins salissant que ce l'on pourrait trouver sur d'autres machines PC....je pense que cela doit faire partie des cahiers des charges.....enfin presque...l'apple pro (clavier) est une catastrophe....à part le démonter, je ne vois pas trop ce que je vais faire, même en tapant avec des gants de soies, il se remplit de "dust" à l'intérieur:mouais:.....rien que par l'environement feutré de mon appartement très bien entretenue.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> aucun résultat (si ce n'est allemand) sur le net, je me renseignerai sur cette gomme magique à la FNAC. Merci du tuyau.
> 
> Et pour le touch pad ? Il se lustre et devient moins lisse et doux au toucher (je suis un peu chiant je sais)




si c'est celle ci de gomme magique tu la trouve en grand surface rayon nettoyant menager








attention, cette gomme a tendance a s'effriter


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> En tous les cas il faut signaler en toute franchise et humilité que le matériel Apple est beaucoup moins salissant que ce l'on pourrait trouver sur d'autres machines PC....je pense que cela doit faire partie des cahiers des charges.....enfin presque...l'apple pro (clavier) est une catastrophe....à part le démonter, je ne vois pas trop ce que je vais faire, même en tapant avec des gants de soies, il se remplit de "dust" à l'intérieur:mouais:.....rien que par l'environement feutré de mon appartement très bien entretenue.



et une bombe aérosol, huit euros et des brouettes à la FANC, tu as essayé ?


----------



## hunjord (5 Août 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> et une bombe aérosol, huit euros et des brouettes à la FANC, tu as essayé ?


oui, je n'ai pas été satisfait...bon elle ne vient pas de la FNAC mais de INVAC par le boulot....je suis un maniaque du clavier...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

et au lieu d'utiliser les bombes , est que un compresseur a air (combient de bar maxi ?)
pourrait les remplacer ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et au lieu d'utiliser les bombes , est que un compresseur a air (combient de bar maxi ?)
> pourrait les remplacer ?



Je pensais plutôt à sarkozy et son karcher moi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais plutôt à sarkozy et son karcher moi




non, serieux !!!!!     

j'ai un tout petit compresseur pour les balllons de foot , je peux regler la pression des bars , mais combient pour ne pas griller les composants ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, serieux !!!!!
> 
> j'ai un tout petit compresseur pour les balllons de foot , je peux regler la pression des bars , mais combient pour ne pas griller les composants ?



Ton compresseur ne produit pas de froid, donc ça devrait être bon... Sinon, ne met pas le tuyau à la verticale, mais plutôt à l'horizontale... Et dis-moi si ça a marché steuplé


----------



## NightWalker (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, serieux !!!!!
> 
> j'ai un tout petit compresseur pour les balllons de foot , je peux regler la pression des bars , mais combient pour ne pas griller les composants ?


Bonjour Princess 

Le mieux est que tu le fais progressivement (faible - > fort)... à priori pour l'électronique ça ne devrait pas poser de problèmes, puisque ce n'est que de l'air... En revanche, c'est pour la partie mécanique (les touches) qui pourraient avoir des problèmes si jamais la pression est trop forte...

_
PS : grilled by AngelWithDustEyes 
_


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> _
> PS : grilled by AngelWithDustEyes
> _



Total respect à cet AngelWithDustEyes, je suis d'accord


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Ton compresseur ne produit pas de froid, donc ça devrait être bon... Sinon, ne met pas le tuyau à la verticale, mais plutôt à l'horizontale... Et dis-moi si ça a marché steuplé




je te dira des que j'ai mis la main dessus mais cela peut prendre 15 jours s'il est en italie avec les ballons de fiston 

tu me dis de mettre le tuyau a l'horizontal , je veux bien mais cela ne sera pas evident avec les rebords du clavier voir impossible pour  envoyer l'air a l'interieur de  la boule  (via  les trous autour du pieds de l'ecran) de mon imacG4


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je te dira des que j'ai mis la main dessus mais cela peut prendre 15 jours s'il est en italie avec les ballons de fiston
> 
> tu me dis de mettre le tuyau a l'horizontal , je veux bien mais cela ne sera pas evident avec les rebords du clavier voir impossible pour  envoyer l'air a l'interieur de  la boule  (via  les trous autour du pieds de l'ecran) de mon imacG4



Le plus horizontal possible bien sûr, si cela n'est pas possible...  vas-y progressivement comme le disait nightwalker  Et évite le déodorant


----------



## Tox (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si c'est celle ci de gomme magique tu la trouve en grand surface rayon nettoyant menager
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je confirme, c'est bien cela et je l'utilise aussi pour le trackpad !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (6 Août 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, c'est bien cela et je l'utilise aussi pour le trackpad !



Et ça se trouve en supermarché ? pfffff pourquoi sur Paris il n'y a pas de grandes surfaces ? je suis dég


----------



## Gabone (1 Septembre 2005)

J'ai un autre souci, étant fumeur mon bel iMac a jauni. Existe-t-il un produit blanchissant-nettoyant efficace afin de lui redonner la blancheur de ses premiers jours ? Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

je suis aussi preneuse mais j'ai bien peur que meme si cela existe 
sa enleverait la patine de protection .....
et par la suite la saleté sera plus inscrustée et encore plus dure a enlever


----------



## vincmyl (1 Septembre 2005)

iClean ferait petetre l'affaire pour nettoyer mais pour blanchier non


----------



## hunjord (1 Septembre 2005)

Gabone a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un autre souci, étant fumeur mon bel iMac a jauni. Existe-t-il un produit blanchissant-nettoyant efficace afin de lui redonner la blancheur de ses premiers jours ? Merci pour votre aide !



oui.......


----------



## hunjord (1 Septembre 2005)

ou encore avec une brosse a dent "type souple"...


----------

